# Simple but useful scraper "jig"...



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Previously, when tuning my card scrapers, I have basically followed the wood whisperer's method, and gotten good results. But recently, for reasons still unknown to me, it completely failed to produce a burr. So I went back, and watched the video. Then I watched the Brian Boggs video that he suggested, and after watching that, decided to try his method instead.

So I now use Marc's slotted file holder to file the card square, and Brian's slotted card holder to clean the edge on the stone. Brian mentions using a carbide router bit shank in a block of wood as a burnisher, and I thought about it for a minute, and made the best version I could think up. And I must say, kudos to Brian, because it worked like a charm. From scrap cherry, the scraper jig for the lazy perfectionist:










Note that the burnisher and the card slot are at appropriate angles, so I literally just put the rod in, and slide the card in the direction of the arrow. Too easy. Thinking not required.










And of course, the results (which are the best I've seen in quite a while):










Making it was fairly trivial. First, figure out which drill bit will allow you slide your burnisher in, but with enough tightness that it will stay put. Then drill an angled hole, 10-15 degrees. (This taken from Boggs and other various sources.) After that, figure out which way is most comfortable for you to hold your jig while handling the scraper (push or pull). Then cut an angle so that the burr you're creating will not "crimp"-ie, the angle is not acute. I did this by roughing a 45 angle, then eyeballing it on my bandsaw table and cutting to depth to match the burnishing hole. Finally, draw an arrow to remind yourself which direction to go in.

Note-I'm not explaining the crimping thing very well, but think of it this way: if you are burnishing the burr, you could be "squishing" it by making a V between the rod and the card, or going perpendicular, or going with a wide angle (obtuse?), so that the pressure "trails" the burr. You want the latter.

Second note-I don't think the above explanation is any better, but if somebody wiser than me comes along, I will happily integrate all improved descriptions of this 

Anywaiz, just thought somebody else might benefit from my 5 minutes of work. I sure did.

-b


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I will attempt to do this as I have just acquired my first set of scrapers and once the factory burr is gone , I will have at it : )


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

This is pretty slick ben. I'm going to try this because I have a few challenges with the burs too. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

That's an interesting method. Just goes to show that there is more than one way to get things done.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

good idea!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Ben.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Well with that set up I may have to pull my scrapers out again and give them another try. Good idea.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Good stuff, I may just give that a try. I have been learning with whatever I can find around the shop. I think a fixture like this that ensures consistent edge will yield far superior results. I would like to see shavings like you got there, but for now mine are coming of as a mix of shaving and dust. I did actually break down and buy a burnisher, so I imagine that alone will help some. Thanks for posting up your pictures.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure how I missed this, but I'm going to try it. I have a terrible time sharpening my scrapers.

Thanks for the post!!!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the post Ben… It looks pretty simple.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

Ben- very nice idea, simple, yet effective.
Now if you can figure out how to reduce the heat produced when scraping, it would be more enjoyable.

Thanks for posting


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dave,

Many people use business-card fridge-magnets to insulate fingers from the heat. I have 4 of them for this purpose, all from my dentist. It doesn't prevent the heat, but lets you work one side longer.

Also, as you get more consistent with the burring process, you can pretty quickly just change sides/edges frequently without much loss in time. That's usually what I do, and that seems to be enough for smaller scraping jobs.

-b


----------

